# linking codes



## arizona1 (Aug 23, 2010)

is the "+" sign acceptable per CMS to link codes; i.e. DMII + Neuropathy + Nephropathy

Thank you


----------



## OCD_coder (Aug 29, 2010)

*Dx linking*

Linking codes mean you choose which Dx goes with the specific CPT code it applies to.  For example chest pain (786.50) would be linked to a 93000 or 93010 to support the medical necessity of the EKG.  If 786.50 is the 1st diagnosis you would put a 1 in the Colomn E of the CMS 1500 form after the CPT code for your EKG.  That is linking your diagnosis.

A + would get nothing except stopped at the claim edit point for "missing information" possilby.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 29, 2010)

If you mean can these be considered complications of the DM then I say no... a + is insufficient for the physician to link the neuropathy and nehropath as being causal to the DMII


----------

